# Curtis 1231 voltage limit?



## BikerA (Jan 9, 2008)

When I ordered batteries I forgot about the 144 V limit. I have about 156V.
What kind of dissastor should I expect?


----------



## Caps18 (Jun 8, 2008)

Read the manual to see what the upper limit is. My 1238 (96V) goes up to 129V, anything above that will blow it up I think. I will be running at ~115V.


----------



## galderdi (Nov 17, 2015)

Mine is a 1231C and is rated at 144 nominally. But it won't blow up with any higher voltage. It has built in high voltage cut off that kicks in somewhere above 175v. The manufaturers won't give a precise number because there will be some slight variation depending on each specific unit/system. I manually choose to limit my voltage to 170v to avoid the cutoff entirely. It has worked fine for me.

The manual does not specify these limits. I had to contact the distributor to find out. I urge you to do the same.


----------



## Paul9 (Oct 2, 2015)

My 96v controller is made in China. The manufacturer advised it would handle up to 120v but would not be covered by warranty if run at that voltage. I have been running it at 113v and have attached heat sinks to it.

Only once on a long trip on a day of 40degreeC temps did it overheat and the thermal cut out activated. Fortunately, on the drive home, the temp had dropped to 22C and I had no problems.

I have since attached 12v fans to the heat sinks in case the above conditions happen again.

Cheers
Paul


----------

